# Dead battery...



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

My wife was frantically running around the garage when I got home from work this morning. Her 1 week old Q7 with *166* miles on the clock was dead http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Anyone else having battery issues yet? We had issues with our Touareg but I hoped the problems would be sorted by now.








Nothing was left on in the car from what I could see. The car was driven about 30 miles yesterday so should have been getting charged adequately.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Dead battery... (chickdr)*

Did it start with a jump?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Dead battery... (chickdr)*

No problems here, and I don't recall anyone reporting similar problems over on AW either. Do you have advanced key? If so, did you leave the key physically in the car?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery... (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_No problems here, and I don't recall anyone reporting similar problems over on AW either. Do you have advanced key? If so, did you leave the key physically in the car?

Yes we do have advanced key and when I went by the dealer today to get it checked out the shop foreman told me he spoke to the Audi factory specialist who was there for the day. He told me the key has to be 11ft away from the car to allow it to "sleep". Otherwise electronics stay on and can drain the battery. We had the convenience package in our 2004 T-reg as well(everything is the same except the start/stop buttons) and never had this issue. We always leave our keys in the car as they are in a closed garage at all times. This will be a pain as it is difficult to get 11ft away from our cars with the keys the way our house is designed...
The car jumped easily off my S2000 and I was told everything checked out fine when they tested the charging system...


----------



## azatty (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Dead battery... (chickdr)*

I have had the same problem. With 120 miles on the vehicle, everything dead. Called Roadside, the car was jump-started and taken to the dealership. Batter changed and was told everything was fine. Got up this morning to go to Easter dinner (350 miles on the car), and the car won't start again. Nothing was left on and this is the second time my car has left me stranded.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

That is kind of disconcerting. I wonder what is draining the battery? We have been reigious about taking the keys out of the car since our episode. If it dies again- we will be leaving ours at the dealer until they figure the issue out. I sure hope this doesn't turn out to be an ongoing problem. Our Touareg had more than its share of issues and I am not up to another round with the Q7...


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

leaving the keys in the ign. will kill these cars really fast. Just because its switched off dosent mean anything, its still "on" until you pull the key out that one click and you hear the steering lock engage. I see this a lot with customers parking their cars inside and leaving the keys in the ignition. 
11 feet is ridiculous IMO. As long as the car is closed and you lock it and you hear that beep you should be fine as long as no one tries to open the door (in that case you need the keys to be far away). 
These cars will go into sleep mode as long as you lock it up.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't leave the key in the ignition. I leave it on the center console. With advanced key I don't use the ignition anyway(just press the start button). I never lock my cars in the garage- why would I when the garage is enclosed. I was told 11ft by the Audi specialist who travels around the country going to different dealers. I would assume he has good info about this issue, maybe not.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

you seemed to make a deal about how 11 ft was not really possible. I was only offering a suggestion that you could have the key next to the car as long as it was locked....


----------

